# Rapido 646 thinking of buying



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi
we are thinking of buying a Rapido 646, 2013 model. Any comments on quality etc, even if it is for the 2012 model
Ed


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well according to the posts already on here, most are happy with their Rapido. The main problem is with which dealer to purchase from and where you are based. I assume you have looked and made sure this is the layout you want and not missing any points that you don't want.little things that one does not think of. Have you made a wish list and a dont want list about the van itself.
wish you good luck.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out the (useable) payload !!!

Just about every Rapido I have ever looked at has been a bit "tight" on payload, I saw one that was listed as a 6 berth yet only had about 400Kg TOTAL payload


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Have only positives to report about our Rapido (700ff) and the dealer (Wokingham Rapido)........

We spent months assessing the van we wanted and it came down to 2....the Rapido and a Burstner 585.....in our view, the Rapido was the clear winner....happy days!


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

We bought our first Rapido from Wokingham Motorhomes in 2001. Changed to a slightly larger one (A-class) in 2007 and still have it and love it. Have found them very well put together; and can strongly recommend the team at Wokingham. The few problems have been with components that are fitted to a large number of motorhomes eg Smev grill. But I echo Mrplodd's comment about payload. we have had to be quite strict with ourselves on what we pack in the present van.

Colin


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ed,

The 646 has a payload of 640kg which should be fine for a 4 berth.

We have the same layout in the A class the 946.

This is our 3rd Rapido and we have finally got the size and layout right for us.

The 9048 was great but no fixed bed or garage,the 903 had both but a little too small as we needed more living space with the dog and I really missed the big fridge/freezer.

Wokingham highly recommended as always,although we buy in France.

Helen


----------



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

*Rapido*

Hi good choice would buy another one tomorrow any parts ive had replaced under warrenty have been delivered fairley quickley,found the build very good as i went through the motorhome with a fine toothcombe when i got it back home,hope you make the right choice


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

I am just waiting on delivery of a Rapido 646B from Brownhills. I would have preferred a 646 (more headroom without the drop-down bed, more roof lockers) as we are just two, but there are none available this year in UK - Highbridge replied that the factory had stopped production of the 646 until 2014! As far as I know, there are two 646Bs available in UK at present, one in Wokingham and one at Brownhills.
Hope this helps - don't let me stop you hunting around, but I thought that I should warn you before you got too far ...


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Rapido 646*

Hi all
Thank you very much for those very helpful comments. I too have just found out that that there will be no more made this year. They have a huge range, and obviously not all models stocked by dealers, so choice is difficult. 
I welcomed the comments on payload. We always make a list, but as you will know, you need a sixth sense when buying a motorhome. 
It,s back to the drawing board.
Many thanks. We are itching to get the cover off our Nexxo which we love, but would like an independent shower, even if small, and the cut away on the bed on the LHS next to the toilet. No explanation needed
Ed


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

There are several available in France and discounted new 2012 models too.
Helen


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

hi Ed,

We have a 643 that's a couple of years old now & are very happy with it. It's the model with the transverse rear bed. The 646 layout seems an improvement as getting getting out of our transverse bed can be a bit tricky (we try to coordinate any nightly loo breaks!!). The quality of the 643 seems good with just a couple of very minor issues so far. We find the cooking area small & the table a bit big but overall we're very happy with ours.

Bengal


----------

